# Watch This



## amolitor (Aug 13, 2013)

This is an incredible video. So so good. Very long. Worth it.


----------



## timor (Aug 13, 2013)

This looks interesting. Shouldn't it be placed in beginners forum as a sticky ?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 13, 2013)

THIS IS AN EXCELLENT video for people who would like to understand how the principles of design actually work in photographs. He early examples are all good ones, and the "bad examples" he shows are also quite instructive, especially the lousy Gary Winogrand shot of the legless man on the street in amongst the crowd.

I spent a year in college taking The History of Art, and attended lectures just like his talk three times a week for a year. His focus on design principles could have benefitted from actually stating,in clear,plain language terms, that he was discussing *principles of design* in his discussions of photographic composition. However, he didn't do that. But nevertheless, this is an EXCELLENT video that should be watched by many people who would like to understand some of the time-honored principles that underly composition.

If you have never taken an art class, or if you have never studied composition, watching this one video will probably be worth more than watching a HUNDRED crappy YouTube videos made by newbies who have no background at all in the fine arts. This video is indeed "*so so good*".


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 13, 2013)

Beauty...added to my Watch Later list.


----------



## Jean1234 (Aug 13, 2013)

It was very good.  Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## cathrync (Sep 15, 2013)

Great concepts. It gave me hope that I can learn to see better.  Thanks for posting. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shefjr (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks for throwing this up here. I probably would not have discovered this had you not done that.


----------



## Designer (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you, Andrew!


----------



## Tiller (Sep 16, 2013)

I enjoyed it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Aloicious (Sep 18, 2013)

that is a great video, Adam is a great instructor, clear, thought provoking, and intellectual. I enjoy watching his videos. I've noticed B&H has some great videos on their channel lately.

I watched another BH video recently that Adam Marelli was instructing, it was really good as well, also very long, but worth the watch, the title is a bit misleading, its not really about talking to people, its far more in depth and useful than the title suggests and draws on a heavily on his background in classical design:


----------



## kay1547 (Sep 25, 2013)

amolitor said:


> This is an incredible video. So so good. Very long. Worth it.



is there some kind of settings in my profile stopping me from seeing the link or video?


----------

